# Pool flood light



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Looking for ideas for pool lighting for a standard walkway pole. 

Client would like something for decorative than a flood light but wants to light up the pool for night time swimming.

I’m concerned about the light being too blinding for the people in the pool.

I’m stumped


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I don't work that side of the street, but doesn't anyone make a suitable dimmable LED ?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Have you looked at LED Pool lighting. 
Here's one option.
https://www.hayward-pool.com/shop/en/pools/lighting-colorlogic-led-lights


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

How about indirect landscape lighting?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

3DDesign said:


> How about indirect landscape lighting?




Not a bad idea I will look into this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Have you ever used a Gard-n-Post? It's an excellent way to mount lights and outlets around a pool.
http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/gard-n-post/


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

3DDesign said:


> Have you ever used a Gard-n-Post? It's an excellent way to mount lights and outlets around a pool.
> http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/gard-n-post/




I use these all the time. 

I will need a dimmable setup. Just need to find the right lighting style. These will bring the fixtures lower to the pool and if I go too un-directional it may not light the pool right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

